# Auslesen einer Serielle Schnittstelle RS-232 -> 750-652 WAGO 750-830



## lacosta19 (7 Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
bei der Umsetzung des Techniker Projekts bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestoßen: auslesen die Serielle Schnittstelle RS-232 mit 750-652. Ich habe damit wenig Erfahrung und nach dem Durchsuchen von Internet und Forum Beiträgen konnte ich nachvollziehen, das ich dafür die Bibliothek serial_interface_01.lib verwenden muss und konnte einiges parametrieren. Die Verbindung bzw. Auslesen von Seriellen Zahlenwerten klappt leider immer noch nicht ... 
- Der Serielle Wert wird am COM6 mit hilfe von PuTTY generiert bzw. eingegeben. 

So sieht meine Parametrierung nun aus ....



- Laut unserem Lehrer werden die PIN's am 9poligen RS-232 Stecker für TX  und RX gedrehet. Dies habe ich auch dementsprechend umgesetzt

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir dabei helfen es rauszufinden ob die Eingaben richtig sind ....
Ich möchte im vorraus bedanken


----------



## EvilIce (7 Juli 2014)

Ich vermute mal das Com 6 in der Konfiguration nicht richtig ist. Der interne Port der WAGO ist COM 1 und dann wird jeder weitere hochgezählt. Wenn du nur eine Schnittstelle hast, wird das also COM 2 sein.Leider weiss ich nicht ob die Schnittstelle des Controller als COM Port läuft. Deine 652 wird also entweder COM 2 oder COM 3 sein. Ansonsten nochmal am PC die Einstellungen für den COM Port mit deinen Einstellungen abgleichen. Baudrate usw. müssen gleich sein.

Edit: Habe es gerade nachgeschaut. Onboard ist auch eine RS232. Wenn dein Aufbau also z.B. 830 - 652 - 600 ist dann wäre die Schnittstelle für das Programmierkabel COM 1, die vom 830 wohl COM 2 und die 652 dann COM3. Hoffe das ist nun so richtig.


----------



## lacosta19 (7 Juli 2014)

die Anordnung ist so: 750-830 -> 750-400 -> 750-501 -> 750-652 -> 750-600
größte Problem ist, dass wenn ein Datentransfer statt findet, dann sollte eingentlich was blinken wie z.B. B am 652, es blinkt aber nichts .... nach dem Gespräch von Support der Firma WAGO habe ich die beiden Kontakte Transfer und Reciev getausch,eine Brücke zwischen 1+2 hergestellt und trotzdem findet die serielle Kommunikation nicht statt.


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Juli 2014)

Hallo lacosta19,

was bzw. wen willst Du auslesen?
Ich setze die Klemme 750-652 zum auslesen der Werte/Parameter eines Pelletskessel´s ein.
Ich nehme die Modb_l05.lib zum auslesen bzw. schreiben.


----------



## EvilIce (8 Juli 2014)

Welchen COM Port hast du denn bei den letzten Tests benutzt? Dein Aufbau sollte nichts daran ändern das die 652 eigentlich COM 3 sein müsste.


----------



## lacosta19 (9 Juli 2014)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Hallo lacosta19,
> 
> was bzw. wen willst Du auslesen?
> Ich setze die Klemme 750-652 zum auslesen der Werte/Parameter eines Pelletskessel´s ein.
> Ich nehme die Modb_l05.lib zum auslesen bzw. schreiben.



Also ich möchte die Zahlenwerte auslesen, das soll erstmal eine Test darstellen. Die Zahlenwerte generiert das PuTTY Programm und gibt die durch RS232 raus.


----------



## lacosta19 (9 Juli 2014)

Ich habe Port COM2, COM3, COM6 ausprobiert ...


----------



## EvilIce (9 Juli 2014)

Blinkt denn beim senden die entsprechende LED auf der 652?


----------



## lacosta19 (10 Juli 2014)

EvilIce schrieb:


> Blinkt denn beim senden die entsprechende LED auf der 652?


Das ist ja auch das Problem, dass es die "B" Leuchte auf der 652 nicht blinkt, heute werden ich mit Oszi genauer untersuchen ....
Kann es sein, das man den Baustein extra parametrieren muss. Ich habe diesen Baustein von der Schule bekommen und die dazu gehörige CD mit TOOLS war nicht dabei ...


----------



## EvilIce (10 Juli 2014)

Also damit die LED blinkt muss man nichts konfigurieren und alles andere kann man mit Codesys machen. 
Bist du dir sicher das am PC alles richtig eingestellt ist? Hast du ein fertiges RS232 Kabel genommen oder es selber gebaut?


----------



## lacosta19 (10 Juli 2014)

Ja das Problem war, wie ich es erwartet habe, dass ich die nötige WAGO-IO-Check nicht hatte. 652 habe ich ja von der Schule bekommen und die dazu gehörige Software natürlich nicht. Heute hat der Lehrer es doch noch gefunden und siehe da .... nach paar Klicks hat alles prima funktioniert  (ohne Software kann man auch nichts parametrieren) die Baudrate, Flusssteuerung und Parität war leider alles falsch eingestellt ... nun funktioniert es und ich bekomme ASKII Code in ARRAY gespeichert (255 Plätze), dies muss ich irgendwie in ein Zahlenwert (REAL Wert mit Komma Stelle) übersetzten ...

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## EvilIce (10 Juli 2014)

Das kann man auch alles in Codesys machen bzw. hast du eigentlich auch gemacht. Du hast doch Baudrate Stopbits usw. in der Deklaration mit Werten beschrieben.


----------



## lacosta19 (10 Juli 2014)

EvilIce schrieb:


> Das kann man auch alles in Codesys machen bzw. hast du eigentlich auch gemacht. Du hast doch Baudrate Stopbits usw. in der Deklaration mit Werten beschrieben.



Ja, der erste Wert wird angezeigt (ASCII) und dann werden die Werte in ARRAY reingeschrieben aber nicht mehr ausgegeben .... Wir haben das leider noch nie gemacht mit ARRAY's ..... 
ich habe im Forum gelesen, dass da es die Möglichkeit gibt: STRING_TO_INT Funktionen aufzurufen und damit die ASCII Werte ins INT Zahle zu übersetzten.


----------



## nschmidt (11 Juli 2014)

// gelöscht


----------

